# ASUS bringt MARS II auf GTX480 Basis



## XE85 (16. Juli 2010)

ASUS möchte eine Mars II auf den Markt bringen ... Sie soll 2 GTX480 Chips mit jeweils 1,5GB Speicher auf einem Board vereinen. 

jede GPU soll eine 8+2 Phasen Spannungsversorgung haben und als Stromversogung dienen 3 PCIe 8Pin Anschlüsse vom Netzteil




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: http://techpowerup.com/126702/ASUS_Working_on_MARS_II_Dual_GTX_480_Graphics_Accelerator.html

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Juli 2010)

Die Quelle ist TPU, nicht LUXX. Siehe Wasserzeichen


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

3x 8pin klingt doch schon mal Super. 
Wie siehts denn mit der Kühlung aus?


----------



## Two-Face (16. Juli 2010)

What tha ****!?

Und ich hab erst noch Witze drüber gerissen.


----------



## Explosiv (16. Juli 2010)

OMG  

Gleich zwei voll bestückte GTX480 ? Das kann nur ab gehen wie die Hölle, aber der Stromverbrauch wird jenseits von gut und böse sein.
Ich finde es aber Klasse, dass Asus so immer auf sich aufmerksam macht und sich das traut, was andere Hersteller nicht einmal in Erwägung ziehen würden.

Schönes Prestige-Projekt und verdammt große Karte .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (16. Juli 2010)

Ach du Kacke 

3x 8 Pin übertrifft sogar die ARES 

Wie viel Watt darf das gute Gerät denn dann max. haben?

425? 

Die Kühlung wird wohl wie beid er ARES sein, 2 Block Kühler, aber stellt euch mal einen DHE auf der Karte vor^^


----------



## Rizzard (16. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit der Kühlung aus?



Wird wohl ausschließlich mit Wasser versorgt.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (16. Juli 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wird wohl ausschließlich mit Wasser versorgt.



Glaube ich nicht, da nicht jeder eine Wakü hat, auch wenn man denken könnte das jmd. der dieses Stück kauft genug Geld hat.


----------



## Icejester (16. Juli 2010)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Ach du Kacke
> 
> 3x 8 Pin übertrifft sogar die ARES
> 
> ...



525 Watt, würde ich sagen. 3x150(Stecker) +75 Watt vom PCIe-Slot.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (16. Juli 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> 525 Watt, würde ich sagen. 3x150(Stecker) +75 Watt vom PCIe-Slot.



Danke, das wollte ich wissen 
Ich wusste nicht mehr genau wie die Spezifikation für den 8 Pin war...

Die Karte braucht wirklich eine üble Kühlung, so viel Abwärme, das schreit nach Kupfer vielen Heatpipes und hohen Lüfter Drehzahlen jenseits der 2000 RPM


----------



## XE85 (16. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die Quelle ist TPU, nicht LUXX. Siehe Wasserzeichen



ups - stimmt falschen Link reinkopiert - habs korrigiert



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wird wohl ausschließlich mit Wasser versorgt.



wäre super - ist aber eher unwarscheinlich

mfg


----------



## kress (16. Juli 2010)

Wer/Was soll denn das Kühlen? Die haben ja schon mit einer gtx480 ihre Probleme, nichtmal der MK-13 schaffts.
Und der Spitfire ist auch schon so ziemlich an der Grenze.
Und eine "X2" version des Spitfires ist ja wohl gigantisch. 

Ob das überhaupt noch mit ner normalen Slotkühlung geht?

Könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass es nur unter Wasser geht.

Eine gtx480 hat doch ne TDP von 250W oder?
Ergo 2x250W sind 500W Verlustleistung. 

Klingt unmöglich.


----------



## Rizzard (16. Juli 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Klingt unmöglich.



Ich hätte mit solch einer Karte erst nach einem Refresh ala GTX485 gerechnet, wenn Hitze und Stromverbrauch verbessert wurden.


----------



## iceman650 (16. Juli 2010)

Naja, die ersten 4870X2 wurden auch so betitelt. (ich weiß, dass die MARS2 mehr heizen würde^^)
Aber schließlich gings dann auch zuerst mit 3 Slots, dann mit 2. 
Also ich denke mit genug Kupfer, Heatpipes und Lüftern wird das was.
Außerdem wäre eine Lösung à la Corsair H50 auch möglich.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (16. Juli 2010)

Es ist auf keinefall eine Wasserkühlung, da Asus sonst bestimmt noch ein anderes Layout gewählt hätte, schaut euch dochmal an wie ungeschickt es sonst wäre diese Kondensatorreihe mitten auf die Karte zu hauen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waldfee4890 (16. Juli 2010)

Das Teil ist schon sehr interessant. Aber bei um die 500 Watt TDP bin ich auf die Kühllösung gespannt und auf die Lautstärke.
Dann noch zwei davon im SLI, Wahnsinn.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (16. Juli 2010)

Aber wenn ich mir hetzt das Bild das 2. Mal anschaue merke ich, dass es sich vielleicht um einen Luftkühlerhamdelt, der die Hitze direkt ausm Case bläst!

Denn die kleinen Bohrungen auf dem PCB sehen genauso aus!


----------



## heArd (16. Juli 2010)

Rund 500 Watt Stromaufnahme? Damit hätte man eine neue Heizung für den Winter  
Aber Spaß beiseite, was soll man mit solch einer Grafikkarte anfangen?
Außer für die Vitrine ist dieses Monster zu nichts wirklich gut. OC funktioniert
mit 2 GTX 480 doch besser und um sich die Mars II in den PC einzubauen, 
muss man einen Gehörschaden haben


----------



## Hugo78 (16. Juli 2010)

Holy fucking Shit. 
Ok, also Greenpeace wird jetzt entgültig bei Asus auf der Matte stehen und rumstänkern. 
Ich hör sie schon "mimimimimi"... 

Erst die Mars mit 440W verbrauch, dann die Ares mit 490W und jetzt geht man die "bis zu 600W Schallmauer" an.
Sportlich, sportlich ...


----------



## Bestia (16. Juli 2010)

Voll bestückt ist die nicht. Effektiv hat ja jede nur 1,5GiB:2, also 768MiB zur Verfügung.
Da wirds schon knapp, denn mit 768MiB ist im Durchschnitt nur 1680x1050/4xMSAA drin, bissl mehr vllt. Aber dabei langweilt das arme Ding sich ja nur.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

Wieso, jede GPU verfügt über 1,5GB Videoram, wie eine GTX 480 auch.
Wie kommst du auf 768?


----------



## Explosiv (16. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso, jede GPU verfügt über 1,5GB Videoram, wie eine GTX 480 auch.
> Wie kommst du auf 768?



Ich denke mal er ist davon ausgegangen, dass der ganzen Karte insgesamt nur 1,5GiB zur Verfügung stehen .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. Juli 2010)

Das Monstrum möchte ich mal in Aktion sehen, aber nur gucken, nicht anfassen. 

Das Ding wird wohl wieder Hyper-schweineteuer...


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Ich denke mal er ist davon ausgegangen, dass der ganzen Karte insgesamt nur 1,5GiB zur Verfügung stehen .


 
Warum sollte Asus einer GTX 480, die ja standardmäßig 1,5GB RAM hat, die Hälfte davon wegnehmen?


----------



## Superwip (16. Juli 2010)

Da die Karte kein Referenzdesign hat wird sie nur schwer wasserkühlbar sein...

Eine Luftkühlung halte ich für recht fragwürdig...


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Da die Karte kein Referenzdesign hat wird sie nur schwer wasserkühlbar sein...
> 
> Eine Luftkühlung halte ich für recht fragwürdig...


 
Aber etwas anderes als eine Luftkühlung wird Asus nicht verbauen.
Ich will nicht wissen, was die kosten, wenn man eine spezielle Wasserkühlung noch entwickeln muss, eine Luftkühlung ist einfach zu realisieren.


----------



## Gamer_95 (16. Juli 2010)

Ich denke, dass die Karte jetzt sogar für Extreme Overclocker relativ uninterressant wird da im neuen HWBot jetzt ja eine Dual-GPU Kart als Dual-GPU System gewertet wird.

@ D!str(+)yer
Also das kannste schonmal vergessen.
Ich denke das du mit der Karte gerade soo 3DM durchlaufen lassen kannst.
Und das bei maximal 20 grad Zimmer Temp.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen das ASUS ab Werk einen WaKühler verbaut.


----------



## 0Martin21 (16. Juli 2010)

Ich sag mal, gehts noch? wenn Asus mit der Ares schon mit 2x8 und 1x 6 kommt dann können die doch nicht noch mal 2 Phasen drauflegen. die Ziegt dann ja über 500W ohne Probleme. und was soll das alles? den Lärm will ich mir erst gar nicht vorstellen und das man dann ein Wasserkühlung haben sollte versteht sich doch. Ich glaube ja das es nur die Extremisten kaufen werden. Zumal ATI mit der 6000er im Herbst winkt.


----------



## kress (16. Juli 2010)

Ich finde Dual-Gpu Karten sowieso lächerlich, die viel mehr kosten als 2 Single-Gpu Karten, die darin vereint sind.^^
Da kann man sich ein gutes SLI/CF Board kaufen und noch 2 der Single Gpu Karten, dann ist man trotzdem noch günstiger.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juli 2010)

Also einen praktischen Nutzen hat das Teil nun tatsächlich nicht

Ein weiterer Beweis für die Tatsache:
Nicht alles was machbar ist ist auch sinnvoll


----------



## kress (16. Juli 2010)

Zum Falten wäre doch ganz schön.^^
Ein paar davon verbaut mit Wakü versehn und gut falten.^^


----------



## LOGIC (16. Juli 2010)

Welche treiber verwendet man den da ? Muss man da immer darauf warten bis ASUS ein neuen Treiber hat ??? Weil Nvidia wird ja wohl kaum ein extra Treiber für dat teil da anfertigen ?!


----------



## NCphalon (16. Juli 2010)

Naja ich denk ma der Treiber funzt dann so wie im SLi Betrieb...


----------



## LOGIC (16. Juli 2010)

Ja das wäre ne möglichkeit aber trozdem muss da was anders sein ^^


----------



## -Masterchief- (16. Juli 2010)

Gibts dann auch extra Wasserkühler für die, wie bei der normalen GTX480  
Hab jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber echt cool  Die Nachricht des Tages


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (16. Juli 2010)

Ich finde es derbe, dass das PCB dabei noch so kurz ist. Die Ares ist im Gegensatz dazu gefühlt 2x so lang.


----------



## LOGIC (16. Juli 2010)

Naja....dafür geht sie ganzschön in die Höhe ^^ Das ist fast 1/2 mal höher als normale....aber die MARS 1 war ja auch nicht gerade niedrig


----------



## LOGIC (16. Juli 2010)

ASUS wird das bringen....aber bis die ein passenden Kühler entwickelt haben können die sie gleich wieder einstellen.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (16. Juli 2010)

Wenn Asus auf die Karte einen Kühler baut, der die Luft nicht aus dem Case bläst, steigt die Case Temp bestimmt um die 10°C 

Am besten wäre wirklich wenn ASUS das gute Gerät mit einem Corsair H50 ähnlichen Wasserkühler ausliefert!


----------



## Klutten (16. Juli 2010)

Danke  für die News. 

Hier geht es dann angesichts mehrerer Threads weiter.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...rs-ii-doppelte-geforce-gtx-480-der-mache.html

An dieser Stelle sei angemerkt, dass 28 Spam-Beiträge entfernt wurden. Wer sich also im anderen Thread an der Diskussion beteiligen möchte, der sollte von unsinnigen absehen, denn es wurde dort bereits angekündigt, dass es für Spam Punkte gibt.


----------

